# Looking For A Portable Firepit...



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive been searching for a portable fire pit that I can leave in my Outback. At home I have an old washing machine tub that I mounted legs on and it works great. Just to big to pack up for a camping trip. Hard to find a good small wash tub.

Ive seen all the fire pits they sell at home depot, lowes, wally world etc. Looking for something not quite as large.

Anyone got any Ideas or suggestions. What is everyone else using? I need a campfire when the park has no fire rings!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw a portable one at Target that came with a carrying case. I was thinking about getting it before I found a washing machine tub that I turned into a firepit.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How about a Folding Firebowl at Target?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

ill go look at that one tomorrow, I think its alot bigger than what I'm looking for. plus its 90 bucks!

this weekend I saw a campsite with a small compact fire pit, I never had a chance to talk to the people to find out where they got it from. The legs looked like it they folded back to secure the lid/screen on the top. Maybe doubled as a BBQ. Was a very cool fire pit.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Just as a quick thought, try an old steel car or truck rim. They are deeper on one side for the offset and will not melt, rain can drain through them, and if you need another one, they are easy to find.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Might drive out to Bass Pro and look at this one this week Big Sky Fire pit

that link is to cabela's but bass pro carries the same one. (pictures look better at cabela's) The bowl on this one is only 23.5 inches 29.5 with the metal ring around the top.

I tried the truck rim trick once, took months to get rid of the burning rubber smell.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mmonti,

Target's bowl is 13" x 26", 23lbs and $84.00

Bass Pro/Big Sky bowl is 17" x 23 1/2", 50 lbs and $139.99

We have a 28krs and use a stainless washing machine tub for our firepit...no concern for storage here...
If I was looking for something portable and easy to store, I'd go for flatter, lighter, cheaper myself...


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought one at Home Depot on clearance for about $4. It is a grill, fire pit combo. It is about 24" x 16" x 8". It folds flat to about 2" and comes with a carrying bag. I haven't used it yet, but I keep it in the trailer for when I will need it! If I remember, I will post the brand and details when I get home tonight.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We got one of these.....maybe it was the name







but light, small, and inexpensive seemed good too.
Outback Fire Ring


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

AN OUTBACK FIREPIT????









I have to have one of those even if I don't need it!!!!!!!









Were these really only $4.00 at Home Depot????
If it's the same thing, I want one!!! How long ago were these put on clearance????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> AN OUTBACK FIREPIT????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$4 ?? Home Depot? Huh? Ooops. Dawn, I think you slurred your reading and blending 2 posts together. The link I post was $40 from Spring Hill Nursery. But we actually got ours (and one for egregg & supermom, too) from Cabelas for a bit less than that


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nevermind! Guess I was having a senior moment at the age of 47...I thought you were saying that maybe yours and kmsjs were the same









I'll put the glue bottle away now


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

skippershe said:


> mmonti,
> 
> Target's bowl is 13" x 26", 23lbs and $84.00
> 
> ...


Okay, not that we would have room, but I talked to another camper who had this and said they are hard to come by so where is everyone getting their washing tub?????? I, too, am interested in small portable and will look at the Target fold away.

Cristy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> Okay, not that we would have room, but I talked to another camper who had this and said they are hard to come by so where is everyone getting their washing tub?????? I, too, am interested in small portable and will look at the Target fold away.
> 
> Cristy


Cristy,
I went to a not so nice part of town where they sell used washing machines. I actually had my pick of 4 different tubs and they were a whopping $15-20 bucks each.

LOL! I wanted a particular one for a friend that was still inside the machine, so the guy told me to stand back while he went after it with a sledge hammer right inside the shop









BTW...We went with a stainless tub as opposed to an enamel coated one.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> How about a Folding Firebowl at Target?


I bought this firepit and used it twice since most places that we have been have one. Then we bought a propane firepit from camp chef because we have had burn ban situations where we cannot burn wood. I am selling my fire pit from Target for half price of new plus shipping. Let me know if you are interested.

Darlene


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Using a washing machine tub? You would think a red neck such as myself would have thought of this!







Could someone post a picture of theirs, I would love to see what these look like.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here ya go!


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Ha ha! That is great! Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Wolfie, I just ordered one, gotta love the name!!!

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

This is one I have been considering purchasing on eBay. Its a folding pit with a case. What do you think?

Folding Fire Pit

hmm - link is not working

anyway - for you eBay users the item number is *Item number: 190218652180*


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Here ya go!


We use the same thing. Found our drum at a local recycler. Of course, we do live in Rednecksville (Springtucky is just around the corner), so we could have gotten one from a front yard had we been so inclined. We fabricated a stand for ours because we use it at home too - the stand catches the ash and keeps it off the concrete. I will post pictures if I remember to take them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We fabricated a stand for ours because we use it at home too - the stand catches the ash and keeps it off the concrete.


A stand would also keep it from catching parking lot asphalt on fire...boy does it sure make a BIG cloud of smoke too when you pour water on the flaming ground...

Not sure how I know this


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We fabricated a stand for ours because we use it at home too - the stand catches the ash and keeps it off the concrete.


A stand would also keep it from catching parking lot asphalt on fire...boy does it sure make a BIG cloud of smoke too when you pour water on the flaming ground...

Not sure how I know this








[/quote]

Note to self - asphalt does burn....


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Hard to find that perfect "thing" when your looking, when I dont need it there all over the place. that fold up one is nice because its compact but in California or at least the places we camp if there isnt a fire pit at the campsite and you bring your own, the fire must be off the ground. Ive been using one of those cheapie/disposable BBQ's the kind you find in the camp stores cause you forgot to pack the BBQ but its getting beat. Ill prolly just pick up a mini wash tub and mount some pipe legs on it. My tub at home has held up fine for close to 10 years now, and for around 20 bucks you cant beat it.

That bass pro fire pit according to the reviews is very heavy duty, and yeah 50lbs! dont really wanna lug that much extra weight around if i really dont have to.

Ill try and get a pic of my wash tub pit up too.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
Another place to look......This site is having 38% off portable fire pits. Some are pricey and some fire rings under 100.00.

http://www.firepits.com/fire-pits/fire-pit...nchfirering.cfm

Cristy


----------

